# Android Studio unter Mint installieren



## Kakarott (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute. Nachdem ich mich seit ca. einer Woche quer durch Google und co. geboxt hab und es leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen hab frage ich euch: Hat jemand Android-Studio unter Linux installieren können und die richtige SDK mit eingebunden?
So weit bin ich bisher gekommen:

Android Studio für Linux runtergeladen und entpackt. Das Programm startet aber wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlegen möchte kommt nur die Fehlermeldung 

"SDK problem" und das prompt 

"Your Android SDK is missing, out of date, or is missing templates. Please ensure you are using SDK version 22 or later. You can configure your SDK via Configure | Project Defaults | Project Structure | SDKs". 

Hab die SDK auch schon runtergeladen. Gibt es da für jede IDE eine andere? wie muss ich Android-Studio klar machen wie er auf die SDK zugreifen kann?

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Phash (24. Mai 2014)

Besteht das Problem noch?


----------

